# Who's wearing vintage today?



## ulackfocus

Most other forums have their own wrist check threads, so why not here?

'67 Bulova for me:


----------



## k1gordon

Going with the Rodania with my new custom strap from Stone Creek.

K Gordon


----------



## Will

Why not? My beloved IWC...


----------



## nsmike

I'm wearing this Zodiac right now and took the Technos off. I wear a watch 24/7 except when showering.


----------



## huntershooter

Vintage is probably 70% of the time for me.


----------



## trim

Mid '60s Roamer Anfibio today.


----------



## Marrick

The Bao Xuan is getting some wrist time tonight:


----------



## Setarip

1963 Favre-Leuba Twin-Power, Cracked her open to find that her movement looks brand spanking new!b-)


----------



## Chascomm

Well it was yesterday when you started this thread, so here is the vintage that I wore yesterday:

Late 1950s Smiths TY 5 jewels, made by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Company, Ystradgynlais, Wales









Today's watch is actually new although the design is unchanged since the 1960s, so it's a kind of modern vintage watch


----------



## o.v.e

A nice golden Nivada I got in 3 weeks ago...
Felsa Movement, I still need to take it to my watchmaker for checkup and to determine which one it is.


----------



## AccuJohn

The movement from 1940, a Hamilton 921, is one I found this summer. I sold the pocket watch this summer on eBay, and by pure chance found the exact movement converted to this watch... also on eBay, by the guy who bought it. I wear it daily because of it's looks and partly due to the story


----------



## ncbcymtechie

My newest vintage is at the watch repair shop getting an estimate on fixing it up. Unfortunately, that watch has my only nice strap (a black leather one, 18mm) and so I can't wear either of the couple vintage Seikos I have...

The IWC looks great!


----------



## pacifichrono

I wear vintage almost every day...b-)


----------



## Shangas

I'm wearin' my 1950s Ball railroad pocket-watch today. But then I wear that every day, so...meh.


----------



## Crispy B




----------



## restless

Semi vintage:


----------



## ulackfocus

'66 Connie today:


----------



## huntershooter




----------



## jedanzoom

Converted ladys pendant watch on my wrist today.


----------



## mike184

Hi!

Quartz today, but vintage - my middle/end of 1970s Rado DiaStar with fresh battery:


----------



## nsmike

I'm wearing my Technos Alarm today


----------



## Erik_H

Zodiac SST 36000


----------



## jrw85705

Wearing a vintage Croton from the 50's with a Valjoux 77 movement.


----------



## saskwatch

Good to see this thread. In the time I have been lurking and now posting here, I wondered why there was not one like this in V & P watches. I have been posting in affordables as my entire collection would easily qualify.

Today, East German Limit


----------



## Kingmatic

A Wakmann !! with V 730










Kingmatic


----------



## LouS

Great idea - high time we had a vintage wristcheck thread.


----------



## trim

Another day, another vintage. 60's Eterna-Matic.










Crap photo - but watches should be photographed on the wrist on the day in question imo, so you'll have to live with it :-!


----------



## Chascomm

saskwatch said:


> Good to see this thread. In the time I have been lurking and now posting here, I wondered why there was not one like this in V & P watches. I have been posting in affordables as my entire collection would easily qualify.
> 
> Today, East German Limit


East German with Incabloc? What the heck is it? Surely not a GUB Spezimatic.


----------



## restless

Newly arrived Ruxton Regency Compressor Automatic..


----------



## saskwatch

Chascomm said:


> East German with Incabloc? What the heck is it? Surely not a GUB Spezimatic.


I tried to get the back off and couldn't. For what it's worth, here's a picture of the back.


----------



## jedanzoom




----------



## trim

A new day and a...

...100 year old size 16 export Waltham in a sterling silver case. You could almost think it was made last week. It has a special place in my collection as first watch I serviced/restored :-!. Fitting the incredibly thin glass hunter crystal was a surreal experience.


----------



## Hanover Fist

That is a damn handsome pocketwatch. 

This is such a pernicious hobby; all of these watches fill me with desire.


----------



## nsmike

A little late but this is the watch I wore today. Maroon and Gold my University colors. It's a Vostock.


----------



## dirtvictim

*Mint 1961 timex 21*

This is my favorite vintage cause it's my birth year, don't wear it often since it is near mint, runs like new.


----------



## ulackfocus

*Re: Mint 1961 timex 21*

That might be the coolest Timex I've ever seen. Nice!


----------



## sPeter

On my wrist: Vostok Precision from the 60's, in a brand new Raketa (Rocket) case. Cal. 2809 - http://boxerora.hu/szerkezetek/wostok2809.jpg
In my pocket: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/latest-buy-elgin-de-luxe-458836.html


----------



## ulackfocus

IWC caliber 854B for me today:


----------



## LouS

Still blue this weekend, but in a good way


----------



## nsmike

Today I'm wearing my Mido.


----------



## JIC

i´m wearing this


and my father this


Nice roamers, i think


----------



## trim

I agree - I toast your Dad's choice of an anfibioMATIC :-!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

LouS said:


> Still blue this weekend, but in a good way


Stop it!!!! lol :-d


----------



## ulackfocus

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Stop it!!!! lol :-d


Yeah, really! That strap is cool too. :-!

After work switch to the '67 Chronostop:


----------



## Kevg

I wear a vintage most days today a 1980 Timex


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Gone with this today.....'74 Navigator


----------



## Paleotime

1940s G-P bumper auto...no wrist picture since my wife has the camera.


----------



## RichardC

'83 7548 with kanji wheel


----------



## Watchbreath

b-) Back from my trip and sliped on my Lucien Piccard.


----------



## ulackfocus

Watchbreath said:


> b-) Back from my trip and sliped on my Lucien Piccard.


Better than slipping on a banana peel. :-d


----------



## nsmike

Today it's the Edox Delphin.


----------



## restless

Cornavin today:


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Im wearing this -if the picture shows up


----------



## trim

Today it is the woody (recycled wrist shot cos I can :-!).


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

This one today....Visodate Seastar T12


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Going vintage today for the first time in a month.


----------



## Frans53

One of my Omega's, this is a 30T2 from 1945, just serviced and ready for another 65 years ;-)










Frans


----------



## ulackfocus

Nice caseback. :-!



JohnnyMonkey said:


>


----------



## mike184

*Rado Dresswatch ...*

... from around 1961(same vintage as me ;-)) with monocoque-case and original Rado BoR-bracelet:


----------



## sherwoodschwartz




----------



## trim

Today I am wearing one of my 'treasures'.

Omega 30SCT2, shipped from Omega on November 17th 1942 in (rare) case style number 2242. It is an uncommon 18 jewel version of the movement which has been 'specially adjusted' by the factory to chronometer standard. The regular 30T2 at the time was 16 jewels. This is a 9.6M serial, and I bought the Omega Extract of the Archives for it. Crown is Omega, but not original.

The real nice thing about the dial is the outer radial numbers and 24hr inner ring. These were shown exactly in an advert for the RCAF - dial and case, but no surviving examples seem to be marked in any way. Any military connection is therefore unable to be confirmed.


----------



## Frans53

Wow what a beauty!
I'm completely in those old Omega's, just bought myself a 1937 T1 with also a very nice dial, I expect her Thursday 

Frans


----------



## o.v.e

The good about this type of thread is, that nowhere else can You get as good an inspiration to hunt for something new. :-!

Favre Leuba Chronometer, FL 103 Automatic Movement


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein




----------



## huntershooter




----------



## sherwoodschwartz




----------



## Frans53

Today another 30T2, this one is from 1948 with a nice craze dial.










Frans


----------



## restless

Tudor today


----------



## JohnnyMonkey




----------



## ulackfocus

'64 Seamaster De Ville caliber 560 reference 166.020:


----------



## flori78

Prim. Almost 30 years old. I changed the strap.


----------



## whysea

Here is my first vintage received yesterday


----------



## sherwoodschwartz




----------



## trim

Lost my internet yesterday, so I have a 2for1 special today.

Yesterday I was wearing this Waltham size 18 model 1883 sidewinder.










Today I am wearing this 50s Technos


----------



## nsmike

I read this while putting on my Technos alarm. (previously posted)


----------



## gr8sw

I know it doesn't necessarily look vintage, but it's a 40 year old '70 5513 Sub purchased from its original owner, a Navy diver who bought it at the PX aboard the USS Oriskany (now the world's largest artificial coral reef off FL) in the Gulf of Tonkin...

happy hunting,
Peter


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

trim said:


> Today I am wearing this 50s Technos


Nice dial :-!


----------



## restless

Plubel (!) today. I haven't been able to open the back, it has one of those screwdown backs that require a special tool. Highly domed crystal (which scratches easily..)


----------



## Frans53

Today another 30T2 17 jewels with a 80micron golden case, from 1953 my birth year Omega.










Frans


----------



## ImitationOfLife

I am. I love this thing to death. :-!


----------



## sherwoodschwartz




----------



## parrotandpitbull

Im a Soviet Fanatic these days (among other watches of course). So Im wearing this Poljot 2616 2h. Which believe it not has been back to Lithuania and back for repairs for free. An honorable dealer Aloemoon.


----------



## mike184

*1970s Felca(Titoni) Texa, ...*

... with 25 jw-ETA 2789, arrived yesterday:


----------



## huntershooter

Nice 30T2 Frans.


----------



## ulackfocus

Two-fer today at work:



















Just noticed that the IWC hacks.


----------



## JIC

An old helmet


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erik_H

Gruen


----------



## Frans53

Thanks a lot Huntershooter but your Zenith.......... awesome :-!

Today my 1959 Conny cal. 504.










Frans


----------



## dcwinata

Not today's pic, but I'm wearing this 1969 KS today...


----------



## ulackfocus

'61 Piaget ultra-thin caliber 9P:


----------



## jedanzoom

"Doxa searambler 75.jubile"


----------



## Chascomm

Most days I wear vintage so I might aswell play again.

Today I'm wearing a rare-ish 1970s Beijing SZB-1C Shuangling 40 jewel automatic










This was, I think, the first automatic version of the ubiquitous Chinese Standard Movement to enter general production. It also features China's first quick-set date mechanism, which is also China's first instant-jumping date.


----------



## trim

First day for this one on the wrist :-!


----------



## Chascomm

whysea said:


> Here is my first vintage received yesterday


Very neat 'tombstone' case |>

OK, I'll say it (well somebody has to); I think I'm suffering Renis envy.


----------



## Frans53

Looks great on leather Trim :-!

Today my serviced Le Phare diver from the 50-ties with a Felsa cal. 4002 automatic movement.










Cal. 4002 before the service:










Le Phare ad:










Frans


----------



## whysea

Chascomm said:


> Very neat 'tombstone' case |>
> 
> OK, I'll say it (well somebody has to); I think I'm suffering Renis envy.


This disease is very easy to treat ;-)


----------



## jedanzoom

Rainy day today:


----------



## Francois Boucher

Of course!


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## ulackfocus

'52 Seamaster Chronometer caliber 352:


----------



## o.v.e

Tissot PR 526 GL


----------



## ImitationOfLife




----------



## trim

Go the accutron :-!

Longines 12.68ZS for me today


----------



## ImitationOfLife

The band/case combo on that one looks fantastic.


----------



## jedanzoom

Been working with some antiq etchings today,so I took a quick shot(Sicura diver):


----------



## ulackfocus




----------



## LouS

My Primero with Oyster bracelet hybrid...


----------



## dougcee

Seiko Hi-Beat.


----------



## ulackfocus

Switch for the afternoon


----------



## trim

Roamer today


----------



## dalli

UG Polerouter sub - on mohair


----------



## LouS

dalli said:


> UG Polerouter sub - on mohair


hot!:-!


----------



## Kingmatic

Another day, another vintage



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saludos


----------



## Kingmatic

Let me join to the party !!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think I need a moisture skin lotion

Saludos from MEXICO


----------



## Chascomm

Liaoning SL1A Wannianqing, July 1969


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein




----------



## sherwoodschwartz




----------



## jedanzoom




----------



## trim




----------



## scoupi




----------



## jedanzoom

I havent wear a russian on my wrist for while.


----------



## o.v.e

Enicar Sherpa date 33


----------



## trim

That Sherpa is :-!

1904 Ehrhardt in Sterling silver today.


----------



## Chascomm

At the risk of lowering the tone of this thread, today I'm wearing my old Q&Q 2604; the last of the plastic automatics


----------



## Marrick

Sekonda with Raketa 2609HA movement with double shock protection.


----------



## jedanzoom




----------



## Chascomm

jedanzoom said:


>


That is definitely worth the drooling emoticon


----------



## Vintagelover

This one today


----------



## LouS

jedanzoom said:


>


What is inside?


----------



## ulackfocus




----------



## restless




----------



## jedanzoom

Thanks Chascomm!



LouS said:


> What is inside?


----------



## ulackfocus

'61 Piaget again:


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Chascomm

Today I didn't wear vintage, but instead wore an authorised re-issue of a military watch originally produced back in the 1960s.










The original Shanghai SS2 had a movement possibly influenced by Rolex. It was issued to top-ranking officers. The similar SS4 was issued to mid-ranking officers. The few that survive all bear the marks of a hard working life and are prized by collectors in spite of the liberal use of radium on the dial, hands and bezel. I'm content to own the non-radioactive re-issue.

Here it is again with a Soviet military spec Vostok Antimagnetic from the late 1980s, a modern HMT 'inspired' by a watch issued to the Indian Air Force back in the 1960s, and a Chinese commemorative watch originally exclusively available to military personnel (but later followed up by unlimited editions)


----------



## LouS




----------



## revad

1889 Elgin


----------



## jedanzoom

LouS said:


>


Nice!:-!


----------



## Wassil

Monte Rosa Monday....


----------



## k1gordon

Rodania for me.:-!


----------



## premoon

ulackfocus said:


>


Nice watch Ulackfocus !! I like the contrast of the gold and the black. 
I heard that all Gold (White, yellow or rose) Omega watches are SOLID gold, do you confirm ?

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## ulackfocus

premoon said:


> Nice watch Ulackfocus !! I like the contrast of the gold and the black.
> I heard that all Gold (White, yellow or rose) Omega watches are SOLID gold, do you confirm ?
> 
> Cheers, Phil.


Thanks Phil. Omega did a few variations with their gold cases. Solid gold in 18 ct, 14 ct for the US market made by manufacturers in America (Star, Wadsworth, etc), 9 ct for the UK made by manufacturers in England (Dennison). There was also gold filled, gold plated, and gold capped which was a thick layer (over 200 microns) of 14 ct or 18 ct gold over steel. This particular watch is capped and you can tell by the ss caseback and the underside of the lugs. If the caseback is gold colored, it's usually either gold filled or solid gold. There are a few plated watches that have gold backs too, but that's usually later - like from the mid 70's on and they were 20 microns or less most times.


----------



## premoon

Ah Ok.....so maybe only these days they are all solid. 

So for me today, refer to the post subject: Speedmaster pre-moon caliber 321: "the only Speedy on the moon", all caliber on the Moon were 321 (even if cal. 861 were already released in 1969 and available on the market). 

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

This one again today  Tissot Navigator with Lemania 1341 mov't


----------



## ulackfocus

'75 Bulova Oceanographer:


----------



## jedanzoom

German "Kienzle" from 1940s or 1950s.


----------



## nsmike

I wear vimtage almost everyday, I got tired of my normal rotation, so today this Onsa Ultra-Thin. The mesh has since been replace by black leather becase I'm allergic to it.


----------



## DEW




----------



## JIC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trim

delete


----------



## trim

In before shutdown!

1934 Rotary in 9ct.


----------



## Watchloon

DEW, that's a stunning Longines!
What a great dial/case combination.


----------



## DEW

Watchloon said:


> DEW, that's a stunning Longines!
> What a great dial/case combination.


Thank you, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Chascomm

1960s Westclox Waterproof for me today










Made in Scotland. W4 movement designed in the USA and first made in 1936, upgraded to centre-seconds in the early 1950s. Waterproof case designed in the USA in the mid/late 1950s. Produced in Scotland from 1959 until 1975.

The strap is French with an Indian buckle. Neither of them are vintage.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

This one to start the day......Tissot Navigator with Lemainia 872 mov't


----------



## Reno

Newly arrived ORIENT SK


----------



## premoon

Very nice Reno !!! how old ? 

Johnny, your Tissot really deserve a back case sapphire !!! 

Phil.


----------



## Reno

premoon said:


> Very nice Reno !!! how old ?


Thanks Phil 

It's supposed to be from the 70s'.

Here is the seller's text :



> NEW OLD STOCK VINTAGE ORIENT SK CRYSTAL
> 
> Automatic winding watch from around 1970'S
> 
> BRAND : ORIENT
> 
> MODEL : SK CRYSTAL
> 
> DIAL : Nice gold & black two tone color dial & Inner scale bezel can rotate / Day-Date quick set at 3 o'clock
> 
> CRYSTAL : Glass
> 
> CASE : Stainless steel case / Stainless steel back
> 
> SIZE : Large 42 x 40 mm. (Excluding Crown)
> 
> MOVEMENT : Automatic winding watch ORIENT 21 jewels JAPAN Good Movement & Keeping good time accuracy
> 
> CONDITION : New old stock as you can see at the pictures
> 
> BAND : Stainless steel bracelet


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

premoon said:


> Johnny, your Tissot really deserve a back case sapphire !!!
> 
> Phil.


Yeah, how nice would that be?? Wouldn't be sure which way round I'd want to wear it tho?? lol :-d


----------



## Chascomm

Another one from my extensive rat-watch collection, a Nanjing SN2 Zhongshan 'Six Pandas'; a famous vintage Chinese poor-man's watch with playfully embossed dial










This one has pandas, but there are also the double dragon, double phoenix, eight deer, and many others. Collect 'em all, kids!









9 jewels, shockproof and as near to bulletproof as a Timex. 55 hour power-reserve, too.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

A young vintage Tudor Day/Date.


----------



## jedanzoom




----------



## ulackfocus

It's an Omega weekend for me. These were Saturday....

1968 Seamaster caliber 321:










195x Seamaster caliber 352:










and these are for Sunday....

1952 Seasmaster caliber 355:










1969 Seamaster caliber 751:










Maybe on Monday we should start a new thread for November.


----------



## Chascomm

1980s Slava export TV dial automatic (aka 'Stonehenge')


----------



## Marrick

Polerouter Jet


----------



## jedanzoom

WWII aviator chronometer with AS1130 inside.


----------



## Reno

Jaquet-Girard on vintage bracelet :


----------



## restless

Tempus Nepro 1976 all stainless steel, picked up at an outdoor antique market today:


----------



## mike184

*Funky LR this Weekend*


----------



## scoupi




----------



## Reno

Three vintages for me today 

Orient SK diver









Yema _UFO_









Citizen NH4000


----------



## sixtysix

1970 Longines Ultronic Railroad.....


----------



## trim

The zero! I like it.


----------



## trim

Oops, been a while.

On Saturday I wore:










On Sunday I wore:










On Monday I wore:










AND










Today...


----------



## dzidzimidzi2003




----------



## Chascomm

dzidzimidzi2003 said:


> View attachment 346144


I like that one! |>

I'm not actually wearing a vintage watch today, however this watch has been made like this continuously since the mid 1960s, so although it is new, it's not a retro homage or a reissue. Maybe a living fossil? :think:


----------



## Shangas

Beautiful pocket-watches, Trim. How old is that Waltham hunter-cased one? What movement & jewelling etc, does it have?


----------



## melly

My 1972 lanco automatic, i wear this as often as i can,









these two also get as much wrist time


----------



## trim

Accutron'ng it today.


----------



## Chascomm

Were we not going to start a new thread for November? Oh well, too late now.

Today I'm wearing my 1982 ZuanShi/Diamond SM1A-K 152










The SM1A was 10 times winner of China's Best Wristwatch, back in the 1970s and '80s. The 152 was one of the last models, with all-steel case. Unlike most Chinese brands, ZuanShi for many years preferred chrome-plated brass.


----------



## jedanzoom

1970s "Sicura" diver.


----------



## Reno

70s' Jaquet-Girard


----------



## tylerstg

1960 hamilton masterpiece thinomatic


----------



## restless

Buler today:


----------



## Reno

Two vintages for me today (after the Speedy) :

First the Yema :









Then the Jaquet-Girard


----------



## jedanzoom

Silver cased "Zenith" from around 1910.


----------



## Erik_H

Universal Geneve Polerouter today.


----------



## river rat




----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Not the best piccy, but wearing my '69 Omega Geneve with 601 mov't today


----------



## DragonDan

This picture is from three weeks ago, although I wore this to work today. My Gallet Multichron, V72









Sorry it's a bit blurry, I just happened to have a camera in my hand and did a quick grab.


----------



## GinGinD

I am.

Jeannie


----------



## Kevg

Me too

Kev


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

This one again today.....'69 Omega Geneve


----------



## Frans53

Today a small watch from a huge company ;-)


----------



## sixtysix

Early 1960's Zodiac Standard Automatic....Zodiac '71' movement (AS 1700/01).....


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Wearing a vintage Movado Sea-king


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Same as yesterday.


----------



## river rat

Eterna Kontiki Super IDF cir.1970
















Military issue marks on back of case.


----------



## Reno

river rat said:


> Eterna Kontiki Super IDF cir.1970


O_O wow, just wow |>


----------



## JohnnyMonkey




----------



## restless




----------



## Watchbreath

As usual, my Lucien Piccard.


----------



## Wassil

just arrived so I may as well put it on today....


----------



## Kevg

Timex today


----------



## scoupi

Junghans


----------



## o.v.e

A Girard-Perregaux Gyromatic, cal. 21


----------



## radger

Cracking vintage watches.

I work in construction and my everyday watch takes plenty knocks
and lots of recoils from paslode nail guns so it has to be rugged.
It's a Tudor Oyster and it's definately rugged, never let me down
and a superb timekeeper.


----------



## Wassil

go with the funky blue and gold Oris auto today....


----------



## Kevg

Aviation from the 50's


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

This one to start the day.... '68 Tissot Visodate Seastar PR516


----------



## Reno

JohnnyMonkey said:


> This one to start the day.... '68 Tissot Visodate Seastar PR516


Simply gorgeous, Johnny :-!


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein




----------



## river rat

Since it's Veterans Day here in the US I thought I would use this Benrus Type II Class A US Issue Diver today.I guess since it has a issue date of 1977 would make it vintage.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Afternoon switch to this....Tissot Seastar with Lemania 1281 c 1969


----------



## trim

Not a Polerouter...


----------



## Marrick

A Polerouter.


----------



## Frans53

These are such great watches, I was looking for one for a long time and took the chance to buy one for an in my opnion very low price this week.
I think it's an identical but with a black dial.
I don't know how it is irl., may I ask you if the crown is original?
I thought that some models didn't have a signed crown.
Here's a sellers pic:










Frans


----------



## Marrick

Very nice.:-!

I don't know enough to say about the crown. None of mine have their original crowns.


----------



## Frans53

Ok thanks!


----------



## parrotandpitbull

2 tone Luch 70s


----------



## o.v.e

Tissot Seastar










Tissot 872 (Lemania 1277)


----------



## jedanzoom

Chronometre aviator "Olma" from 1930s.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

o.v.e said:


> Tissot Seastar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot 872 (Lemania 1277)


Nice


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

This one to start the day, Rado Starliner......not sure on the age tho!!


----------



## RGNY

'64 Seiko today:


----------



## Kevg

A bit scruffy but I can't get it any cleaner without a total refurb, runs beautifully though old Zim


----------



## ulackfocus

First:










Second:


----------



## Ndure

Friday:



















Today:


----------



## mike184

*DiaMaster today, ...*

... with original SK bracelet:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: DiaMaster today, ...*



mike184 said:


> ... with original SK bracelet:


That's unusual.....not seen one before either!!

Any idea on a date for this one Mike???


----------



## mike184

*Re: DiaMaster today, ...*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Any idea on a date for this one Mike???


Hi Johnny!

Nice Starliner 999, seems to be in good condition. The date depends on the reference on the back - it´s a date only and SS, so probably a reference 11731(from 1972 on: 619.3002.4), 1964 - 1973, 16.000 made.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: DiaMaster today, ...*



mike184 said:


> Hi Johnny!
> 
> Nice Starliner 999, seems to be in good condition. The date depends on the reference on the back - it´s a date only and SS, so probably a reference 11731(from 1972 on: 619.3002.4), 1964 - 1973, 16.000 made.


Thanks for that, but I can't see any ref no' on the back, just the logo....










I looked inside, and could see the AS shield logo with 1858, and what looks like either 811 or 911 elsewhere on the mov't.


----------



## DaBaeker

wore out to dinner tonight but noticed the hour hand droops a little. needs some attention-great thread


----------



## Frans53

Today my Conny cal. 504


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

This one today....Tissot Seastar, 25 jewel 2789 mov't.......unsure of vintage tho, but guessing after '83 due to lack of serial no' & type of mov't?!!


----------



## dougcee

Strapped on this old timer a while ago.


----------



## trim

1950 Omega bumper Cal. 342 today. First time on my wrist. Needs a new crystal.


----------



## mike184

*Re: DiaMaster today, ...*

Hi Johnny!

The reference numbers on the back are sometimes polished away, sometimes they simply aren´t there. But I´m shure it´s the right reference for yours. Your watch already has a screw down back, not one of the older bayonet backs. And the AS 1858 had been made just for a short interim period in the middle of the 1960s, so your SL 999 should be from around 1965. With the beginning 1970s, this model received ETA movements.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: DiaMaster today, ...*



mike184 said:


> Hi Johnny!
> 
> The reference numbers on the back are sometimes polished away, sometimes they simply aren´t there. But I´m shure it´s the right reference for yours. Your watch already has a screw down back, not one of the older bayonet backs. And the AS 1858 had been made just for a short interim period in the middle of the 1960s, so your SL 999 should be from around 1965. With the beginning 1970s, this model received ETA movements.


Thamks for that Mike :-!

It's nice to get a bit more info on it. I did think it was probably late 60's/early 70's but seems it's a little older than I thought!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: DiaMaster today, ...*

Bit of retro to start the day for me..... '72 Tissot Seastar


----------



## Reno

*Re: DiaMaster today, ...*

Seventies' Orient _SK Diver_ for me b-)


----------



## Wassil

*an Edox*

geeze so many nice old watches.... here's my super clean Edox Acapulco 202 on its original bracelet.


----------



## Reno

*Re: an Edox*



Wassil said:


> geeze so many nice old watches.... here's my super clean Edox Acapulco 202 on its original bracelet.


Outstanding EDOX, Wassil |> |> |> |> |> |>

*Jaquet-Girard* for me right now&#8230;



















&#8230; but this morning, I was wearing the *YEMA* :


----------



## bjohnson

*Re: an Edox*

I had this photo from a 1970s Concord cataogue showing a Concord Acapulco

Concord and Edox were/are owned by the same company



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wassil

*Re: an Edox*

thanks Reno and that Yema of yours is mighty tasty.
Bjohnson I didn't know about Concord, that looks to be nearly the same watch! huh, learn something all the time.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Tissot today*

This new arrival today, suprisingly


----------



## trim

*Re: Tissot today*

$10 watch today, spending the day on the wrist to see if it merits a new crystal and service.










So far its looking like it has earned some future love :-!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Tissot today*



trim said:


> $10 watch today, spending the day on the wrist to see if it merits a new crystal and service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far its looking like it has earned some future love :-!


Looks pretty darn good for a 10 dollar watch :-!


----------



## trim

*Re: Tissot today*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Looks pretty darn good for a 10 dollar watch :-!


Thanks, I do like vintage bargains! It has been keeping time all day and is happy on my wrist, so it officially goes in the 'to service' pile. :-!

I won't tell you about any other piles I may or may not have :-x:-d


----------



## nsmike

*Technos Today*

Wearing my Technos Skydiver I just got back from lysanderxiii. Earlier I had my Tecnos alarm on.


----------



## Wassil

*Re: Tissot today*

darn it Trim, mine cost me 18 bucks! I hope I didn't overpay! heh...this fella works like a champ. nice patina, has some character. just gotta find the perfect 19mm strap for him...


----------



## Wassil

*if its Thursday, it must be Accutron*

Today I needed a no-nonsense, straight ahead working mans watch. This calls for an Accutron. No subdials, dates, pushers, twist bezels, wheels or power steering. I submit my N7 219 movement (single fork) hummer. the last of the breed. crisp and clean and no caffeine...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*New arrival*

Well, gotta be this new one today, in the name of research you understand, to make sure it's working ok ;-)

_Twisty bezels_ are go


----------



## Frans53

*Re: New arrival*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Well, gotta be this new one today, in the name of research you understand, to make sure it's working ok ;-)
> 
> _Twisty bezels_ are go


In for a trade???










Hehe, just kidding


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: New arrival*



Frans53 said:


> In for a trade???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, just kidding


Nice T12 :-!

I havn't got one of these at the moment, as did try one on ages ago, and it was _HUGE_.....well, at least on my slim wrists :roll:

I saw a nice chrono version, in the same case recently, and it looked great, so I'm sure I'll have to add one at some point ;-)


----------



## o.v.e

*Re: New arrival*

It's a nice nice thread!

Favre-Leuba Daymatic, FL 1153 movement, just back from service. Some bloke had polished the bezel down, but my watchmaker did some magic - result is not perfect, but good enough for my taste. And the nice dial made the watch deserve the service and to be worn.


----------



## randballen

An late sixties Omega automatic ( with an issue )


----------



## Chascomm

Sekonda (Poljot) De Luxe Automatic cal. 2416, mid 1960s










Based on the ultra-slim 2415, maybe the thinnest centre-rotor movement in its day, but squandering that to some extent with the addition of a date mechanism. I dream of owning an Orbita or Poljot 2415, but I was delighted to pick up this watch for merely the cost of servicing.

This was only the second automatic movement designed in the USSR and it's a bit of an engineering tour de force:


----------



## Kevg

Repaired this during the week so gave it a run out UMF Rhula this ones from Germany rather than GDR so prbably after the wall came down










Kev


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Still wearing and enjoying my latest acquisition


----------



## Kevg

My wife is wearing this 70's Ingersol this morning 









I've strapped on this Camy


----------



## mike184

*Louis Rossel Diver ...*

... from the late 1960s with original and signed NSA 3-row, inside a nice AS 1903:


----------



## trim

*Waltam Today*

Early 1920s, with a 15J 3/0 1907 model movement. Just serviced it (a jewel and a good pegging out), but it still needs a proper second hand and glass crystal to replace the plastic. It is in a plain Star Watch Co pure Nickel case.










I suppose I ought to replace that manky cap jewel...


----------



## orientwatchusa

very nice vintage collection!


----------



## pacifichrono

MIL-W-3818B Benrus (ETA) 17-jewel hacking military watch made May 1965 for U.S. pilots and navigators. I've had it three days and it's losing less than four seconds per day.


----------



## Obake

My latest, and I couldn't be happier with the condition after hanging out for one, 1964 Seiko Lord Marvel


----------



## Reno

Another day with the Jaquet-Girard


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein




----------



## Wassil

*got room for another Tissot?*

how about a reasonably good '70 Seastar Auto in blue...


----------



## o.v.e

*Re: got room for another Tissot?*

Omega Constellation








One of my favorites. I am just totally in love with this textured dial!


----------



## scoupi

*Re: got room for another Tissot?*

Anew with Culmina movement:


----------



## pacifichrono

Breitling from the late 1960s...


----------



## Chascomm

*Today's vintage*

Guildhall, 1950 by Newmark










One of the first watches out of Newmark's Croydon factory, using an imported Swiss ebauche identical to the movements that would later be made entirely at that site. Guildhall was a minor brand owned by a London-based company.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Today's vintage*

70s' *TIMEX*


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Today's vintage*

This one to start the day


----------



## trim

*Orator today*

I don't wear this Orator often...

...but today it got lucky :-!

I think this might be my only calendar watch with centre seconds.


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Orator today*

I got this one back together and started the day wearing it:










but the second hand is loose, and the watch has stopped a couple of times now (still better than it was before it had a bath in kerosene). I might have to get it serviced by a professional.

Luckily today I'm wearing a back-up:


----------



## jedanzoom

*Re: Orator today*

Today on work this state issued Belgian watch,with "Roskopf" movement.


----------



## LouS

*Re: Orator today*

A russian for some lab work today, even though the building is closed


----------



## parrotandpitbull

*Re: Orator today*







That Guildhall is a beauty: Im going to troll the bay and see whats out there. It almost looks like brass. Ive never understood why no brass watches for the look of them. One of my favorite watches is an old Doxa that all the chrome has worn off. now it looks like a brass case. Im wearing an old poljot Ive posted here previously, I think and started the day with this LUCH 2209


----------



## DaBaeker




----------



## fireal

*Re: Orator today*

i wear my vintages everyday !


----------



## pacifichrono

1960s Breitling...


----------



## Obake

Love that Breitling, it looks fantastic.


----------



## mike184

N 19


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

'74 Tissot Navigator, single register, Lemania 1343 mov't


----------



## Kevg

Another one of my Rhula's today


----------



## dougcee

*Re: Orator today*

NOS Stellaris.


----------



## parrotandpitbull

*Re: Orator today*

I love that Delbana !!!!!!!!!! Poljot auto for me,






chunky and minty, though you cant tell from pics.


----------



## Chascomm

*Sunday's vintage*

My Sunday morning bling is a 1970s Digital, made by Rega, Israel, for Nelson, Switzerland, with case by Marcel and ebauche by Baumgartner










For the afternoon I am wearing a more modest early 1950s Smiths Empire, made by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.


----------



## Halewah

*Re: Sunday's vintage*









;-)


----------



## Kevg

*Re: Sunday's vintage*

A Cardinal this morning no doubt it will be changed later


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Sunday's vintage*

Going to be _artistic _today, so going with this, a '57 Seastar De Luxe


----------



## Kevg

*Re: Sunday's vintage*

Change to the Rotary auto


----------



## dougcee

*Re: Sunday's vintage*

This aged Elgin. :-!


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

This is what your friendly mod wears pretty much day in/day out: Hamilton Masterpiece with a finely tuned 770 movement inside. It keeps time to around 2 minutes per month after a master watchmaker spent 3 hours (and several hundred euros of my money) timing it after a I told him to regulate it as tightly as possible. I wind it every morning at 7 AM, wear it from 0730 to 1900, it then goes face up on my desk until the next morning. The watchmaker regulated it for this cycle of wear/rest. Solid 10k gold, a presentation watch to a certain Jack A. Daniel for 30 years service at BF Goodrich...

Posted from my Milestone, hence the picture quality...

JohnF

PS: it performs to +3.6s/day, and the watchmaker said that to improve that, he'd have to do a complete rebuild of the watch (around 10 hours of work, ca €400 or so for me), including rebalancing the hair spring. I'm happy with an extremely stable two minutes a month!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> This is what your friendly mod wears pretty much day in/day out: Hamilton Masterpiece with a finely tuned 770 movement inside. It keeps time to around 2 minutes per month after a master watchmaker spent 3 hours (and several hundred euros of my money) timing it after a I told him to regulate it as tightly as possible. I wind it every morning at 7 AM, wear it from 0730 to 1900, it then goes face up on my desk until the next morning. The watchmaker regulated it for this cycle of wear/rest. Solid 10k gold, a presentation watch to a certain Jack A. Daniel for 30 years service at BF Goodrich...
> 
> Posted from my Milestone, hence the picture quality...
> 
> JohnF
> 
> PS: it performs to +3.6s/day, and the watchmaker said that to improve that, he'd have to do a complete rebuild of the watch (around 10 hours of work, ca €400 or so for me), including rebalancing the hair spring. I'm happy with an extremely stable two minutes a month!


Nice :-!

I'm sure we'd all like to see some 'closer up' pics when you've got some


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Tuesdays watch??*

This one today....'74 Navigator


----------



## pz93c

*Re: Tuesdays watch??*

When you own one watch, every day is a vintage day.


----------



## Ray916MN

*Re: Tuesdays watch??*


----------



## parrotandpitbull

*Mondays Watch Valgine*

My new to me Valgine 25 j auto -The thumbnail may not be the watch. Behind the thumbnail- or then again....


----------



## dougcee

Elgin Shockmaster.


----------



## nsmike

*Re: Mondays Watch Valgine*

There's a new December Thread this one is gettin unwieldy.


----------



## trim

*Re: Mondays Watch Valgine*

Perhaps one of the mods could lock it?

I think 1 month/thread is plenty.


----------



## Marrick

*Re: Mondays Watch Valgine*

Your wish is my command. Thread now closed.b-)


----------

